# Snails and fish medications



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Aside from having a buttload of pond snails, I have two Brigs and two Zebra Nerites in my 10g betta tank. I am currently treating my boy for parasites using Jungle Parasite Clear so I had removed my big snails and put them into another tank. I left the pond snails in there because it would've taken too long to remove all of them from the tank.

Well this is the first full day of the treatment and the pond snails are unaffected by the meds. What I would like to know is if it would be okay if I add my Brigs and Nerites back into the tank while I'm still treating my betta for parasites? He misses his little snail buddies and I know he would be much happier with them in there. He keeps looking for them.

On the package, it says to remove crustaceans but not invertebrates so I'm not sure if the meds would harm them or not. Here's a link to the ingredients of the medication if you need to know it.

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, your poor betta. He's a tough one though.
I wouldn't risk putting in your snails just yet. I know nothing about that medication or any of the ingredients, but I personally wouldn't risk it.

Maybe look at getting a small Ultraviolet Sterilizer?


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Just found this.
I really wouldn't use put the snails back in.

Snail safe & Toxic medication list.
http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17851


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rohape.

I'm getting some carbon ready for my filter since I was told to leave the meds in for 3-4 days and this is now the third day so I'll be putting them back in soon. I did want to add them while the medicine was in there but I just didn't want anything to happen to these little guys.

I don't think I'd be able to add a UV sterilizer to Jake's tank. He doesn't like strong currents and from the sterilizers I've looked at, even at the lowest flow speed, it would still be much too strong for my boy.


----------

